# John Deere 316



## JasonGT (Oct 1, 2012)

Im new to this site and i just picked up a john Deere 316. it has an 18hp Onan. I got it for $400


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the forum! You sure it's not a 16HP? That's what it's supposed to be.


----------



## JasonGT (Oct 1, 2012)

The Onan P218 18hp was used on the 316 from 1987 (tractor serial number 420001) to the end of production.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

JasonGT said:


> The Onan P218 18hp was used on the 316 from 1987 (tractor serial number 420001) to the end of production.


I stand corrected. The model numbers used to be easy to interprete, then John Deere started going all screwy with their model numbers. My 85 had the B43E series, but I've been out of the 300 series since I bought my Kubota BX2200.


----------



## JasonGT (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree, i had to check the serial number and i was shocked.


----------

